# China Berry



## jrajeep (May 18, 2014)

I have some of this that we sawed up in 1" lumber and was wondering if anyone has built anything with chinaberry . It looks beautiful coming out of the planer! Planing on useing this for a vanity base and toping it with a 2" or 3" oak plank


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Posting to result in topical flotation - I, too am interested in this.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Never heard of China Berry. Show us the finished product.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A very nice looking wood....

chinaberry


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

Not sure what the 'appropriate' name is for it but we always had them around when I was a kid, IN central Texas. They produce a small, hard as rock berry, that is yellow in color, and a large tree can cover the ground with the millions of 'berry's, in fall. Got my tail busted many times for throwing them in 'berry wars'. I have seen some of it cut down but never in a project. PLEASE LET US KNOW HOW IT TURNS OUT!! Send pics PLEASE!!
TIM IN TEXAS


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

*Awesome web site*

I apologize for missing that fantastic site posted by TwoSkies57! The link sends you to 'WOOD ID POSTER' and it is a gorgeous wood. Sorry about that! Guys, check it out!


----------



## jrajeep (May 18, 2014)

Yes Tim, that is the tree I am talking about ! and yep those berries from a china berry gun do leave some big welps and bruises!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah, yes, the yellow berries tipped me off.

Melia azedarach L.

White Cedar whose scientific name is Melia azedarach L. is also commonly known as Persian Lilac, Chinaberry and Umbrella tree. Other synonymous scientific names include Melia japonica, Melia australis and Melia sempervivens.

Melia azedarach - Growing Native Plants

We had 3 in the yard and front verge when I was growing up...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

here is a link to a couple bowls made out of China Berry wood 

http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/5601-china-berry-bowl.html

Our own world renowned, universally acclaimed, turner extraordinaire BernieW. 
Well, OK, maybe he ain't all dat, but he's a helluva nice guy and one heck of a turner.


----------



## jrajeep (May 18, 2014)

*Rough fit up*

Chinaberry vanity
Pic is upside down, don't know why


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jrajeep said:


> Chinaberry vanity
> Pic is upside down, don't know why


Did you take the picture on your phone???


----------



## jrajeep (May 18, 2014)

Yes, taken with phone. 
This was also my first try at making raised panel doors!


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

Wow that is a beautiful wood and cabinet! Thanks for the pic!


----------

